# New rod build being delivered tomorrow to fellow member.



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I am delivering a new Batson Eternity2 5wt 9' to a fellow member of the forum. This is a X fast 5wt that I casted 70ft with just a few strokes. Used SA Bonefish 5wt line. This rod will fish bigger than the stated wt. 

Here are a few pics.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice work! What epoxy coating do you like to use?? Flex Coat??


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Bonecracker said:


> Nice work! What epoxy coating do you like to use?? Flex Coat??


I only use Thread Master lite. I've tried them all.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

That looks incredible. What type of building station are you using? I was going to order the whole Kit from mudhole to start but I thought buying individual pieces would be better and less expensive in the long run. Any advice?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet Brawh!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> That looks incredible. What type of building station are you using? I was going to order the whole Kit from mudhole to start but I thought buying individual pieces would be better and less expensive in the long run. Any advice?


I wrap and finish on a power wrapper with the Alps chuck. I build a couple rods a month. If you are just going to build a rod ever now and again it may not be worth the investment. My first wrapper I made out of wood and did a perfect job on the wraps. I upgraded when I started building rods regularly.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Beautiful! 
To mtdoddsolomon's question, I only build a couple a year, so my stations if very basic. I have an 8' 1x6 as the base that fold in half for storage. I screwed in a piece of 2x4 perpendicular at 1 end and mounted a sewing machine motor for my power wrapper and a cooking rotisserie from Lowe's as my dryer. I use another piece of 2x4 with a notch cut out and string tied across to support the rod away from the motor. I've used this setup to make 15-18 rods over the last 8 years without issue.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Got to yard cast the rod today! This thing can sling for a 5wt. Pics to follow. Great work Bay


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice work sir.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking rod, beautiful craftsmanship Bay. Is the owner a Gator fan? 

There is a shop in Longwood FL, Sunrise sports tackle that was going to start renting out a rod wrapping machine for guys that wanted to build their own rods. For anyone in CFL that wanted to get into it without buying the equipment this might be an alternative. I would personally rather have a guy like BayStyat build one so it came out looking like it should.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Slick!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments 

el9surf, no sir it was just a good color combo


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Those are Boise State colors.....so stuff it Gators....lol Seriously, great job my friend!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Those are Boise State colors.....so stuff it Gators....lol Seriously, great job my friend!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

BayStYat said:


> I only use Thread Master lite. I've tried them all.


Small world related- my brother-in-law (married to my wife's sister) created Thread Master and TM Lite. But sold the company several years ago because he got burned out on the biz and crazily enough, burned out on fishing in general. He and I used to fish together a good deal and he really helped me with my fly casting and now I can't get him to go at all.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Even the cork is awsome!!!


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Love this rod! Just need some clean water on the coast!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Backwater said:


>


my little pony......


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

This 5wt can sling perfectly sized crabs to laid up spooky reds, then handle them with 5wt fun! Great build check southandflyco out!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work Bay!

Abgautier - are you a Gautier or from there? That's where I grew up, hung with quite a few Gautiers back in the day. Good looking rod!


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

jboriol said:


> Nice work Bay!
> 
> Abgautier - are you a Gautier or from there? That's where I grew up, hung with quite a few Gautiers back in the day. Good looking rod!


Small world, I am from Gautier. Good to see that there is another one of us on micro.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Small world related- my brother-in-law (married to my wife's sister) created Thread Master and TM Lite. But sold the company several years ago because he got burned out on the biz and crazily enough, burned out on fishing in general. He and I used to fish together a good deal and he really helped me with my fly casting and now I can't get him to go at all.


Finn was that Andy Dear? If so he was great to do business with and super helpful. He sold me a 9 weight C.F. Burkheimer blank that I built into a rod for my father-in law. I wish I had the funding at the time to buy more banks from him. Small world indeed.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

BadKnotGuy said:


> Finn was that Andy Dear? If so he was great to do business with and super helpful. He sold me a 9 weight C.F. Burkheimer blank that I built into a rod for my father-in law. I wish I had the funding at the time to buy more banks from him. Small world indeed.


Yup. He married my wife's sister. 

He helped me build a 6wt Burkheimer that's a badass rod. And when I say "help" it's more like hover over my shoulder and tell me exactly what to do.


----------



## texasrodmaker (Aug 3, 2017)

BadKnotGuy, thank you very much for the kind words....very much appreciated. I know this is an old post, but I hope your father in law is still enjoying the Burky. Kerry was a very dear friend, and I was privileged to have been able to have worked so closely with him.

Best Regards,

Andy Dear


----------

